# What have we done??!!



## garythesnail (May 6, 2012)

Hello everyone.

First of all, I should give a big 'thank you' [smiley=thumbsup.gif] all who've been posting on the site over the past few years - it's been a big help while 'looking for' a TT (weren't looking at all - happened to see a couple in a Renault dealership local to us - 4 Audi TTs from W to 55 plate surrounded by French metal - bit odd) . . . .and secondly I've got to apologise for asking for some advice in my first post on the forum :roll:

We've ('we' being mostly missus and little bit me) just put a deposit on an 04 plate 3.2 quattro with 63k on the clock and will collect it after a few niggles are sorted out. It drives pretty much like a new car, pulls like a train in all gears and sounds as good as my old V6 MG ZS (don't laugh - it was a great car  ) . . . . and these things seem to be really well screwed together.

The niggles mostly revolve around a few scrapes and scratches . . . . but the bit that leaves me wondering 'what have we done?' is that the temperature gauge shoots up to touch the red line very quickly. There's no great heat from the engine bay and the radiator fans start up and knocks off - all leaving me to think that it's probably just a temperature sensor, but may be the beginnings of failure of the whole dash-pod thingy?

If anyone's got any suggestions or advice (including "turn your back and walk away from it" if appropriate) or have any experience of this type of problem, I'd be very greatful if you could share your thoughts.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gary, If fans are cutting in as well as temp gauge showing high temp, then more than likely high temps are true, as both use different sensors. Could be thermostat failed closed (unusual on TT) or failing water pump. Get it sorted before purchase or walk away.
Hoggy.


----------



## garythesnail (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy.

To be fair to the sales guy, he was very much along the lines of "we'd sort that out before we'd hand it over" and was quite pragmatic over the possibility of returning the deposit if they found it problematic to resolve the issue.

I'm reasonably happy that the thing is 'physically' ok - fans knock off as well as kick in and there's no 'furnace' under the bonnet.

My fingers are crossed as, apart from that issue, it's a very nice standard V6 with a beige (doesn't sound as good as it looks) interior.


----------



## garythesnail (May 6, 2012)

It's been a little while, but after starting at the cheap end of things, they've found that the dashpod needs to be sorted out.

Should be with us next week.  Looking forward to it now.


----------

